
New Android Virus Lands on 100,000 Chinese Smartphones & 9 App Stores - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2012/07/08/new-android-virus-mmarketpay-a-found-on-100000-chinese-smartphones-and-in-9-app-stores/
======
wcoenen
I think that it is not appropriate to call this a "virus", since it doesn't
replicate from one device to the next. The user has to install it from an app
store. The proper term for this kind of malware is "trojan horse".

